
Transforming to an Open Businesses - vegasbrianc
https://www.brianchristner.io/transforming-into-an-open-business/
======
julienbourdeau
I went for Fathom [https://usefathom.com/](https://usefathom.com/) because you
can self-host it.

I always thought I could never get rid of Google Analytics, but it's actually
really easy. I never cared about deep analytics and stuff. I just want to know
what page people are seeing and how many people see them.

Good luck for the next steps!

------
harianus
Nice! Hope to see more people ditching Google Analytics in the name of
privacy!

